# Vintage Tools, Meters, and Material



## Byte

I found this in a house I renovated in Nelson, BC (the first city in the province to have electricity)


----------



## 99cents

All I see is a blue square with a question mark inside of it. I lived in Rossland; miss the Kootenays.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Byte said:


> I found this in a house I renovated in Nelson, BC (the first city in the province to have electricity)


Nothing showing!


----------



## fdew

*Post a photo*

Upload your photo to someplace on the web, then








Then paste the address for your photo into the box that pops up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

An old time fused main:


----------



## Byte

fdew said:


> Upload your photo to someplace on the web, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then paste the address for your photo into the box that pops up.


That's what I tried...don't want to waste posting something that does not work


----------



## 99cents

Just go to "Manage Attachments" and attach your image. Turn it into a JPEG first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Byte

Found this in a house I bought...
















Ah, the good old days...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Byte said:


> Found this in a house I bought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the good old days...


Can honestly say seeing that is a first!


----------



## Byte

My first wire stripper as a first year:
















Specialized for telecommunications


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Byte said:


> My first wire stripper as a first year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specialized for telecommunications[/quote]
> 
> Haven't seen one of those in years.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Panel still in use:


----------



## Byte

I imagine that the lightbulb was used for finding a short?


----------



## frenchelectrican

Byte said:


> I imagine that the lightbulb was used for finding a short?


Yep .,, that is the fastest way to see if you have a short or not.


----------



## fdew

After a lot of searching I am fortunate to have one of these with the radio plug in brown and ivory.


----------



## fdew




----------



## fdew




----------



## MechanicalDVR

fdew said:


>


Nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## ppsh

Pulled this out of an old church a month ago or so. Slate or similar backplate.










Replacement took a custom trimplate


----------



## readydave8

fdew said:


>


is that an on-off switch or does it change voltage?


----------



## fdew

readydave8 said:


> is that an on-off switch or does it change voltage?


The switch is on / off. the outlet is another version of the type shown here
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/obsolete-outlet-type-combo-120v-240v-188233/

It accepts two different kinds of plug.

It is odd that "on" is straight out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ralpha494

I worked for them too. Their motto was "100 years of proud tradition, unhindered by progress."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electricians on the Eiffel Tower


----------



## ralpha494

Where are their safety berets and safety mimes? They could fall and get hurt.


----------



## LGLS

ralpha494 said:


> Where are their safety berets and safety mimes? They could fall and get hurt.


If they fall, "hurt" is the least of their problems.


----------



## Byte

Its only the last inch that you have to worry about


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Electricians on the Eiffel Tower


We didn't build that! (The French did)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> We didn't build that! (The French did)


Electricians are electricians, a non partisan group.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## RePhase277

ppsh said:


> Pulled this out of an old church a month ago or so. Slate or similar backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement took a custom trimplate


I hope those wires pass through bushings.


----------



## RePhase277

MechanicalDVR said:


> Panel still in use:


Fused neutral. Nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> Fused neutral. Nice.


Vintage Engineering :thumbsup:


----------



## inetdog

RePhase277 said:


> Fused neutral. Nice.


I also like the light bulb there. To screw into fuse sockets to check for persistent short before replacing the fuse?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277

inetdog said:


> I also like the light bulb there. To screw into fuse sockets to check for persistent short before replacing the fuse?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nah, they keep those around so meth heads have something to smoke out of.


----------



## Byte

Is there room for pennies?
LOL, we cannot use pennies anymore in Canada.


----------



## LGLS

ppsh said:


> Pulled this out of an old church a month ago or so. Slate or similar backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement took a custom trimplate


You can tell it's from a church, that button covered with plastic in the lower left corner is the "SMITE" button.


----------



## RePhase277

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If they fall, "hurt" is the least of their problems.


No kidding... there's peace-loving "migrants" at the bottom of the Eiffel Tower just waiting to have a "sexual emergency".


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Byte said:


> Is there room for pennies?
> LOL, we cannot use pennies anymore in Canada.


You guys are just far too stiff to have a good time, huh?


----------



## ppsh

RePhase277 said:


> I hope those wires pass through bushings.


Snap in bushings in all the knockouts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## fdew

That looks like it might be phone wiring?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

fdew said:


> That looks like it might be phone wiring?


Cool little cabinet for what it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## dmxtothemax

neato !

:thumbsup:


----------

